# Circuit City Kicks Off DTV Education Program; Boxes Arriving Feb. 17



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=90984&var=story#90984


> As the one year point approaches prior to the digital-to-analog shutoff, Circuit City announced Tuesday that it will launch a multifaceted education campaign to prepare its customers for the transition.
> 
> Efforts include an online discussion forum, signage and literature available in stores and full participation in the government's coupon program. Circuit City has been approved as a retailer for the converter boxes, and will begin selling the converter boxes the weekend of Feb. 17, at a price of *$59.99*.
> 
> For more information on Circuit City's transition efforts, visit www.circuitcity.com/tvsignal


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue the discussion at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121089


----------

